# Von Demotivation zum Spielspaß



## ZAM (21. Februar 2009)

Erm .. ich wollt nur sagen, dass der Krieger rockt. *g*

Ich habe im ersten RoM-Versuch vor ein paar Wochen den Ritter angefangen. Der gammelt mit Level 6 in seinem Haus rum.
Heute habe ich auf dem deutschen PvP-Server einen Krieger angefangen und sah recht bedröppelt meinen Magier, Schurken-Whatever-Mitspielern zu, wie sie in Rekord-Zeit Gegner platt machten, während ich mit meiner Popel-Axt ewig auf einem Mob rumkloppte. Dann droppte ein Zweihandschwert... und es ging plötzlich ab. Was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich darauf hin von Level 6 auf 9 ohne Quests nur hochgeschnetzelt in Rekordzeit - weils einfach Laune machte. =)

Warum der Thread? Ich musste das einfach mal loswerden. *g*


----------



## Yondaime (21. Februar 2009)

eigentlich hab ich mit dem game ja nix am hut aber bei nem post von zam als erster zu antworten!!! das darf ich mir net entgehn lassen xD


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

Wenn du Level 22 bist sag bescheid.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (21. Februar 2009)

solltet ihr dann noch nen priest/mage suchen xD auch bald 22  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (21. Februar 2009)

Die Nachricht lässt mich ein wenig aufatmen. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Schaden vom Ritter auch sehr Waffenabhängig ist, weil im Moment geht bei meiner 2nd Class nichts mehr weiter in Sachen Schaden. Muss ich nur irgendwo eine gscheite Waffe herkriegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (21. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... das der Krieger rockt. *g*
> 
> Ich habe im ersten RoM-Versuch vor ein paar Wochen den Ritter angefangen. Der gammelt mit Level 6 in seinem Haus rum.
> Heute habe ich auf dem deutschen PvP-Server einen Krieger angefangen und sah recht bedröppelt meinen Magier, Schurken-Whatever-Mitspielern zu, wie sie in Rekord-Zeit Gegner platt machten, während ich mit meiner Popel-Axt ewig auf einem Mob rumkloppte. Dann droppte ein Zweihandschwert... und es ging plötzlich ab. Was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich darauf hin von Level 6 auf 9 ohne Quests nur hochgeschnetzelt in Rekordzeit - weils einfach Laune machte. =)
> ...



jop krieger sind voll geil deshalb spiel ich ja einen warte erst m aufm höheres lvl ab das ist einfach nur hammer


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Die Nachricht lässt mich ein wenig aufatmen. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Schaden vom Ritter auch sehr Waffenabhängig ist, weil im Moment geht bei meiner 2nd Class nichts mehr weiter in Sachen Schaden. Muss ich nur irgendwo eine gscheite Waffe herkriegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja - das Rumgehampel mit der Axt hat mich in den ersten 5 Leveln extrem demotiviert - wollte schon quitten. Ich hab dann einfach nur spaßeshalber mit dem ZH-Schwert mal rumgemetzelt und auf einmal liefs. Wie eine Abschussserie in nem FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, ich möchte mich für das nicht aussagekräftige Topic entschuldigen. Es war ein langer Tag und recht spät gestern, als ich den Thread eröffnete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habs geändert.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (21. Februar 2009)

Tssss tssss tsss.... Waffen sind doch sch****egal^^ Man nimmt das mit der besten Magiewertung und haut Feuerbälle raus xD
Ne stimmt schon die Waffen sind enorm wichtig hab mit meinem Kriegertwink die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht^^

EDIT: Ein Post direkt nach ZAM, jetzt wasch ich mich nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (21. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja, ich möchte mich für das nicht aussagekräftige Topic entschuldigen. Es war ein langer Tag und recht spät gestern, als ich den Thread eröffnete
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr löblich, jedoch ergibt nun dein erster Satz im normalen Text keinen Sinn mehr, da dieser sich ja auf das Topic bezog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (21. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oh ja - das Rumgehampel mit der Axt hat mich in den ersten 5 Leveln extrem demotiviert - wollte schon quitten. Ich hab dann einfach nur spaßeshalber mit dem ZH-Schwert mal rumgemetzelt und auf einmal liefs. Wie eine Abschussserie in nem FPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja siehe da, es stimmt. Hab mich vorher überwunden und im AH ein nettes 2H-Schwert gekauft. Macht durchaus Sinn in neue Waffen zu investieren solange es im Rahmen bleibt. Schaden ist um ein vielfachen höher als vorher.


----------



## Centralinho (25. Februar 2009)

Ist denn der Blutungseffekt so wichtig, den man bei dem einen Skill bekommt, sollte man eine Axt tragen? Kann das auf lvl 10 noch nicht absehen....


----------



## Kaites (7. März 2009)

Na Zam? was ist denn deine sekundäre Klasse?


----------



## Merinea (15. März 2009)

Auch wissen will^^

Wollte zwar eignetlich nen kungschafter anfagen hab aber nun mehrere foren auch das offizielle gelesen und irgendwie reitzt es mich zu nem krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(verdammt dann zock ich ja in jedem game nen krieger außer in war da is mein main ne hexenkriegerin)

MFG

Merinea


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. März 2009)

guuut das du hier sagst wie gut n krieger in RoM is ich mag warris... dann mach ich mir einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. März 2009)

Jau, mein Krieger iss mit der 2H-Axt auch recht geil. Überlege nun mit Level 10 ob ich Schurke oder Kundschafter als Sekundäre Klasse nehmen soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (13. April 2009)

ich spiel nen Krieger/Schurken und bin mit beiden im Moment level 16 und mit 2 Einhandwaffen geht der auch richtig ab


----------



## tschilpi (13. April 2009)

Die Hauptdemotivation in RoM: Die Klassenbalance.
Magier sind einfach DIE Top DDs, keine Klasse kann da mithalten ^^
Hoffe mal Frogster kriegt das in den Griff. Naja, alles braucht seine Zeit. Spiel ich mir halt einen Magier hoch, und sobald der Nerf folgt spiele ich meinen Schurken/Kundi weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekrut3 (19. April 2009)

Also ich spiel momentan nen Krieger/Ritter und der geht mit ner 2H Axt auch so richtig ab^^

und tschilpi: dafür haben sie fast keine HP und SEHR wenig physische deff. sobald du an nem Mage dran bist und er mich nciht innerhalb von ner Sekunde stunnt is er hinüber^^


----------



## chucky176 (4. Juni 2009)

ich spiele auch einen kriegerschurken (32/16) und der dmg...nunja geht so, viel tanken kann ich auch nicht, obwohl ich zb meine beiden hochim waffen auf +3 geupt und sämtlichen schmuck ebenfalls.
Ich warte erstmal wieder auf einen vllt hilfreichen Patch, da momentan der Krieger mir keinen spaß mehr macht, wenn ich die mages neben mir sehe. Die killen die mobs, ehe sie angegriffen werden >_<


----------



## lildiddy (17. Juni 2009)

chucky176 schrieb:


> ich spiele auch einen kriegerschurken (32/16) und der dmg...nunja geht so, viel tanken kann ich auch nicht, obwohl ich zb meine beiden hochim waffen auf +3 geupt und sämtlichen schmuck ebenfalls.
> Ich warte erstmal wieder auf einen vllt hilfreichen Patch, da momentan der Krieger mir keinen spaß mehr macht, wenn ich die mages neben mir sehe. Die killen die mobs, ehe sie angegriffen werden >_<




Das stimmt. Ich habe auch einer Krieger/Schurke(27/16).
Aber die Magier haben einfach zu viel damage.


----------



## jeid (18. August 2009)

Krieger Rocked!
Auch ich habe in jedem Spiel, das ich zwischen hatte nen Krieger gezocked. Ich habe in ROM nen Krieger/Kundi 30/18. Vamppfeil und niederpruegeln. Da sabert man nur noch! 2h Axt is uebrigens meine liebste Waffe fuer Krieger.


----------



## Kilianus (23. August 2009)

jou Krieger rockt...

kann mich nur anschließen... habe nen Krieger/Kundi  30/25 und renn da mit ner 2h Axt durch den Wald und fälle da alles was nicht bei 3 im Erdloch verschwunden is... gut muss zugeben, dass es evtl. deswegen so Spass macht, da der Krieger bißchen zeuch hat inzwischen....


----------



## Eldessar (7. September 2009)

Krieger(meiner is 52) is der Hammer(mit nem Schwert)^^ Ich hau dmg raus da liegen die Mobs nicht fast so schnell im Dreck wie bei nem Mage und in Inis is der Mage sofort tot wenn der Tank einen Mob "Übersieht" und als krieger lebt man viel länger

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/5870 :hier mein krieger


----------



## Ericcantona (10. November 2009)

Ganz erlich?Wenn Krieger rockt dann nenn mir bitte ein High Lvl krieger set und wie er es gepimpt hat...ich bin lvl 55 Krieger...is auch ganz witzig zu zocken...aber nimmt mich einer HdO mit?nein.....warum?ich hab zwar ein schon lp und mavch auch ein bisschen dmg aber ich bin eben kein richtiger dd und auch kein wirklicher tank...man is in den großen inis immer nur ein Random-Typ sag ich mal...


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

lildiddy schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich habe auch einer Krieger/Schurke(27/16).
> Aber die Magier haben einfach zu viel damage.



is ja auch ein F2P! ALso wie Diablo 2 (derzeit). <- Beides ist Free to play und bei beidem wird keine Balance mehr gemacht, außer ab und zu jedes Jahr vll? (bei d2 kam nach 2 jahren jetzt mal nen Patch..) Beide haben den Mage (rom) bzw die Zauberin (d2) als stärksten char. Du musst den Char einfach bauen, sonst hängt dich jeder ab. Oder mach noch Priester. In iner Gilde ist auch Druide gut, weil Druide + Priest sich besser ergänzen. Tanks spielen eh nur Hardcorler, weil er sehr teuer ist. <- injedem Spiel^^ Etwas unfair^^ dafür ist er dann immer der einzige^^

so hab meinen Beitrag erledigt und meine Aufmerksamkeitsdefizite erstmal beseitigt. hf noch


----------



## PvE-Hardy (30. Mai 2010)

naja ich hab nen krieger/kundi 25/16 und hau richtig geil dmg raus (yuhu) dank den kundi fähigkeiten sin viele gegner auch schon latsch wenn se bei mir sin und ich halt mehr aus als diese magier schlappgenitalien


Gruß Pve-Hardy


----------



## Schiemie (3. Juni 2010)

So mal nen Post von nem Spieler Seit OB spielt Krieger58/Schurke56(1st Char und immer noch Main) habe früher nur den Schurken Gespielt aber seit dem level cap 55 erhöhung macht mir der Krieger mehr spass zur zeit geht im Endkontent nichts über 1h AXT/Schwert +stat träger gibt aber viele die auch mit 2h Schwert/Axt Spielen Der Krieger hat den ernormen Vorteil genau wie der mage mann kann mit Grünen Stats auf HDO normal Ready pimpen was anderen schwer fällt zwar holen die anderen Melee klassen sehr schnell auf und könnten nur bei "Perfekten" Gepimpe Besser(haben es mal aus gerechnet bei mit ner min Life anzahl die mann brauch um net zu sterben) sein Aber mann zieht leicht mit und Geht richtig Spitze vorran und zur Zeit ist es sogar so das die Leute mit dem Meisten DMG Krieger sind auf unserem Server liegt aber auch nur das keiner perfekt ist von den anderen Klassen und der Krieger schneller nah ran kommt wenn nicht das Statgewürfele wäre ausser Stoffies brauchen alle deine Stats leider


----------



## __Metalmonster__ (3. Juni 2010)

das beste ist sowieaso der Krieger/schurke so ein krieger mit 2 einhandäxten is meistens gefährlicher als ein mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man das richtige equip hat ;D


mfg Metalmonster


----------

